# Bones in Biscayne Bay



## Capt. Eli Whidden (Jun 7, 2012)

Beware, very ware, of oncoming vessels. Lots of crazy Folks around here that have no business operating a boat, raft, etc. I wish you luck in your adventures.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Yeah, if he attempts the channel on the south side of Boca Chita
he'll end up chum. Supposed to be a no wake, but there's an awful lot of dum-adzes.
Look at an aerial of the island and check out the hard bottom flat on the east side.
and another flat on the island to the north. Both have bones that show up on the incoming tide
as long as the jetskis and waders don't spook 'em. Bring some light wire for use as a tippet
for the barracudas that swarm those same flats.
More fun than bones, but then I like playing with sharp objects.


----------



## nick.staggs (Apr 1, 2014)

Alright so its unanimous that i need to be careful of all the boats. About the fishing for barracudas, will I need a heavier set up than an 8 wt? I am hoping I can happen on enough money for a 10 wt so I can fish for permit too but if not will an 8 wt work?


----------



## Hicatch (May 10, 2011)

> Alright so its unanimous that i need to be careful of all the boats. About the fishing for barracudas, will I need a heavier set up than an 8 wt? I am hoping I can happen on enough money for a 10 wt so I can fish for permit too but if not will an 8 wt work?


For a 10wt. that won't break the bank check out Bass Pro's Deceiver Series.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Barracuda? 8 wt, 6 wt, 10 wt, it doesn't matter.
I used to fish for 'em with a Shakespeare blister pack.
Those beginners combos sold at k-mart and wally world.
Most flats 'cuda run a few pounds and pull air.
The monsters won't even be slowed down.
They'll pop the tippet on the initial strike they're so fast.  ;D

One major drawback to the blisterpack combo,
the flyreel is all plastic. I had a permit take a white streamer
while casting at a school of blue runners outside Elliot.
I had just enough time to realize what I'd just seen,
before the spool accelerated to warp speed and attempted
to fit through the first three line guides.
Spent 2 days picking bits of plastic flyreel out of the bilge. 

Something else to know about oceanside 'cudas,
the small ones, 14 to 16 inches long are mighty tasty.
That's where the nickname "sabertooth trout" came from.


----------



## Capt. Eli Whidden (Jun 7, 2012)

Fish when everybody else is leaving to go back to the ramp, My favorite time on the bay. Tides are not important at this point. Wind can be. Have fun and be careful of boats heading your direction anytime!


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

One of the few saving graces about bonefishing in Biscayne Bay is still that excepting jet-skis.... once you're up on the flats you're protected from idiots in boats since they can't reach you.... Jet-skis are just a plague on this earth and that goes double if one runs over a flat and just scares the hell out of any fish there...

I quit bonefishing the bay with clients at least nine years ago now and retreated back to Flamingo. I got very tired of showing my anglers lots of fish that wouldn't bite - and every bit of it attributable to angling pressure. Wish it weren't so.


----------



## nick.staggs (Apr 1, 2014)

I guess Ill try to stay super skinny as much as possible then. While looking for Bonefish what are my chances of running into a permit because I am trying to decide on whether or not to buy a 10 wt setup and if the chances are good it might just push me over the edge hahaha. And one more, is it really necessary to have a 10 wt for permit?


----------



## pursuit25 (Mar 6, 2009)

There is always a chance of permit on the edges of the flats. Especially on the oceanside.The flats are hard, dont be afraid to get out and wade.


----------



## Capt. Eli Whidden (Jun 7, 2012)

A 10 wt rod is perfect for permit. And bonefish on those windy days. There are permit everywhere right now on the ocean flats. Look for them around the sargassum clumps blown in all over the place. Outgoing tide preferred.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

If you're a serious fly angler you should have a 10wt with you on the water (I always kept an 8 and a 10wt aboard) but not just for permit.... On windy days that 10wt will deliver the goods (even to a small bonefish) when you just can't with your 8wt... We also use a 10 wt for tarps up to around 80lbs (and I guarantee it's a lot easier to cast than that 12wt that most think is absolutely necessary for tarpon. A 12wt is a must for the big fish -but 80 and under you can beat them all day long on a 10wt...

If you can only afford one rod then a 9wt is a great choice - if you can afford two rods, keep them a least two sizes apart (an 8 and a 10, a 9 and an 11, or a 7 and a 9wt. Hope this helps...


----------

